# starter bracket



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

afters going thru hell I finally got that [email protected]#$%^&*()_)(*&^%[email protected]#$%
starter bracket bolted to the read motor mount bolt.
Now of course the starter wont go in.
when I push the stud thru the hole the rear of the starter is at this weird angle and wont go up to mount the starter bolts:willy:
now what?
thanks as always


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

I always believe that if the factory put it there, it belongs there. 

When it comes to a starter brace, when I first bought in 1979 it did not have one. I never knew they existed until recently. 32 years and 300,000 miles later I still don't have one. I think this is one of those exceptions of to my rule of parts belonging there. So I still don't have a stater brace. 

Maybe someone else can chime in on this. I would love to hear others views.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't see how having one could hurt, but I've owned 3 66 GTOs, and 2 67 GTOs and none had a starter bracket.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Eric Animal said:


> I don't see how having one could hurt, but I've owned 3 66 GTOs, and 2 67 GTOs and none had a starter bracket.


:agree:agree

But why did they did they come from the factory like that?

Engineering wise there has to be a reason, but I never used one.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

LOL ..............I did it!!arty:
finally got the sucker mounted and shimmed.
I tapped my wires on the battery and the motor turns over.
maybe it's the magick this forum exudes.........'cause almost always after airning my frustrations on line , I get the sucker.
:cheers
rock on guys!!!!!
TK
:seeya


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My '67 has always had one, and my '65 never has had one in the decades I have had the car. The trick is to have the bolt that holds it to the engine mount snug, but not super tight. That way, you can pivot the bracket back and forth and get the starter in and out pretty easily. At least that's what I've always done......


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Okay, now that I have my tube mounted to the top of the motor mount...........and my shiny new #2 cable (running thru my niffty 1200 degree tubing)........where do the wires come out from to go to the battery?
thanks as always


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Topkat said:


> Okay, now that I have my tube mounted to the top of the motor mount...........and my shiny new #2 cable (running thru my niffty 1200 degree tubing)........where do the wires come out from to go to the battery?
> thanks as always


Hey Kat, not sure if 67's are the same but on my 69 the cable came up from the starter, through the tube between the block and the exhaust manifold, then along the edge of the valve cover through a cable clamp that mounted to one of the front valve cover bolts as I recall, then to the front corner of the valve cover and across to the battery from there.

Oh and for future reference (now that you don't need it but it might come in handy someday) -- the trick to mounting that front starter bracket is to loosen the motor mount bolt that holds it just enough so that you can swing the bracket forward and out of the way to get the starter in. Then once you're happy with it, swing it back down and over the stud on the starter and tighten everything up.


Bear


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

wires come out at the front of the block near PS.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with pontiac. With you're HO manifolds and the motor-mount battery tube, the cable comes up front. The routing described by Bear is accurate for '67 standard exhaust manifold applications.


----------

